# In-Home-Streaming: Wohnzimmer-PC zu lahm als Client?



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Seit gestern beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema "In-Home-Streaming" (habe bis jetzt immer am PC selber gezockt) > bin also noch Neuling bei dem Thema und die Forumssuche wie auch Google haben mir nicht weiter geholfen:
Mein Problem ist das der Wohnzimmer-PC beim streamen lagt (selbst bei einer Auflösung von 640X480) und ich frage mich ob der einfach zu lahm dafür ist. 
Im Netz liest bekommt man die Aussage, wenn der Rechner ein 720p-Video stemmen kann (schafft er) reicht die Power als Client.


Hier der Aufbau:
Verbund über LAN (1'000 Mbit/s)
Host-System > Falt/Gamingsystem (siehe Signatur)
Switch
Router D-Link DIR-850L
Switch
Client  > Zotac ION ITX P (Intel Celeron SU2300 1,8GHz) mit Gainward GTS 450 GLH und Windows XP


Zum Testen hab ich auch schon die beiden Switch rausgenommen, macht aber keinen Unterschied.
Die ganzen Einstellungen im "In-Home-Streaming"-Menü hab ich schon ausprobiert.



Ich hab dann mal das Ganze auch noch mit meinem 1090T-PC getestet (siehe Profil):
Als Client 
Als Host zum Gamingsystem 
Als Host zum Wohnzimmer-PC  > es lagt 


Was meint ihr, einfach zu lahm?


----------



## Abductee (15. Januar 2016)

Passt die Downloadrate von deinem ITX?
Lad mal etwas Großes von deinem Host runter.

Start mal mit einer Linux Live CD und spiel dort mal eine Datei ab.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2016)

Hallo Abductee

Netzwerk passt.

Wieso LiveCD?
Zocken unter Linux?


----------



## Abductee (15. Januar 2016)

Mit was für einen Client/Server-Software streamst du eigentlich die Spiele?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2016)

Steam selber kann das.


----------



## Abductee (15. Januar 2016)

Steam Linux kann auch Steam Windows streamen.
An dem würde es nicht scheitern.
(falls es ein Softwareproblem sein sollte)


----------



## TheSebi41 (15. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub es liegt an XP, nimm mal Linux als Client


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (15. Januar 2016)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ich glaub es liegt an XP, nimm mal Linux als Client


Kann es heute Abend mal testen, aber wenn kommt Linux auf einen USB-Stick.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2016)

Hatte jetzt endlich Zeit mich mit dem LiveLinux zu befassen:
Kurzfassung: Steam läuft nicht in einer Live-Umgebung > zu wenig Speicher (getestet mit Mint und Ubuntu). 

Ich werde morgen Abend Mint auf eine USB-Platte installieren und dann das Ganze nochmal versuchen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2016)

Hab es getestet > es läuft 

Was mir beim Streamen aufgefallen ist, ist dass unter Linux nutz Steam den Hardware-Decoder der GTS450 (VDPAU) während unter XP kommt ein Software-Decoder zum Einsatz und die Berechnung erfolgt auf der CPU.


----------



## Abductee (16. Januar 2016)

Also lags am XP?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (16. Januar 2016)

Keine Ahnung ob man unter XP überhaupt nicht den Hardware-Decoder der GTS450 nutzen kann oder ob es sich um ein Software/Treiber-Problem handelt.


----------



## Red5FS (17. Januar 2016)

Hi,
welche Software nutzt du um Videos zu streamen bzw. abzuspielen?
Könnte Dir für den Host serviio als dlna Server empfehlen und/oder für den Client Kodi (ehemals XBMC) dort kannst du auch Netzwerklaufwerke als Quellen einrichten.
Ansonsten nen Raspberry dafür fertig machen.
Nette Info und Hilfeseite dazu wäre PowerPi – Der Kodi & Raspberry Pi 2 Blog

Gruß Red5FS


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo Red5FS

Hier geht es nicht um das Streamen von Videos sondern von Games.

Gruss Piccolo71320


----------



## Red5FS (17. Januar 2016)

Oh, das hab ich leider nicht rausgelesen...Sorry
Gruß


----------



## TheSebi41 (20. Januar 2016)

Ah dann hatte ich doch recht 
XP ist nix mehr für so moderne Sachen [emoji14]


----------

